# is this a good deal on used Bessey clamps?



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I just saw this in our local Kijiji,6 Bessey clamps for $80 ,(~ $70 USD)they look like old style Revo K body clamps but I don't know for sure:


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Those like like first edition K bodies, and I'd give $70 for them in a heartbeat. They do need a close inspection, that rust on the screw may indicate a past hard life for these boys.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Fred,I have never owned K bodies so I don't know what to look for other than just try them to see if they clamp properly,I hope the rust on the screws is just surface rust but I'll check it out.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I've seen these at Low's for $35 each.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd go for them…


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm with Fred. If I ever get the chance to buy 6 K bodies for $70 I'm liable t hurt myself getting my wallet out of my pocket.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Alright,it looks like a good deal to everyone,I just contacted the seller and he'll bring them to his shop Tomorrow,I hope no one else grabs them before I do.
Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

heck yes.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I can tell you I've spent close to $300 on all the clearance marked new K Body Bessey's at Lowes that they are getting rid of and I've been paying $17 a K body even on the 40-50" ones they normally sell for around $50 each. I also have these first editions and they work just as good I got mine from a friend whose father passed away that I knew very well and he passed alot of his tools onto me since his son had no interest in them. Just make sure you actually clamp something while your there if there is a crack in the screw or the locking mechanism isn't staying then they are worthless…if they clamp and hold pressure fine then scoop them up for $70 bucks that's a steal.


----------

